# Lloyd Pepper



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Got this message from Terry Jones tonight:

It is with great regret that to tell all of you that Lloyd passed today at 3:30. He was a legend amongst us all and we all owe a lot to him for he did for fishing and rod building here in Houston. He was a kind and gentle man that always had time to help someone and share his knowledge.. He is survived by his loving wife Cookie. Danny and I are going to see her tomorrow and to go through his rod building room for her. 


I will pass along funeral arrangements as soon as I know the details...


Terry

RIP, LLoyd! He was one of the good guys, and will be missed by alot of folks!!


----------



## TravTX (Sep 30, 2016)

Goags said:


> Got this message from Terry Jones tonight:
> 
> It is with great regret that to tell all of you that Lloyd passed today at 3:30. He was a legend amongst us all and we all owe a lot to him for he did for fishing and rod building here in Houston. He was a kind and gentle man that always had time to help someone and share his knowledge.. He is survived by his loving wife Cookie. Danny and I are going to see her tomorrow and to go through his rod building room for her.
> 
> ...


Wow that's terrible.. I have a old school 7'6 shrimping rod made by him. I will keep it forever now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

That is sad to hear. He was a living legend. Although an early rod builder in my memory, his guiding was well known too. I talked to him some at boat shows years ago; he was really sincere. RIP


----------



## Fish Jockey (Mar 16, 2005)

*LLoyd & Cookie*

A true pair of Texas Icons on the Westend!
RIP LLoyd!
G.



Goags said:


> Got this message from Terry Jones tonight:
> 
> It is with great regret that to tell all of you that Lloyd passed today at 3:30. He was a legend amongst us all and we all owe a lot to him for he did for fishing and rod building here in Houston. He was a kind and gentle man that always had time to help someone and share his knowledge.. He is survived by his loving wife Cookie. Danny and I are going to see her tomorrow and to go through his rod building room for her.
> 
> ...


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Lloyd and Cookie....two great people. 

I had Lloyd build me a special 8-foot wading rod 20 years ago. I used it all of that time until it was lost under the bridge at Bayou Vista. 

I hired Cookie on a number of occasions to take some clients and myself drift fishing West bay. She is a trooper. I remember her having me snatch a buried hook out of her hand so we wouldn't hold up the client's fishing.

Lloyd will be missed, and I hope Cookie is handling it as best as she can. Give her my condolences, please.

richg99


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for posting this Jerry. I came here to 2cool yesterday to post Lloyds passing and couldn't get through the dang password change issue...
I finally got it fixed.

I will post any new info here when I know it.
Thanks everyone...


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Danny spoke with Cookie and Lloyd wanted to be cremated, so there won't be a funeral. Cookie said they will mostly likely do a Memorial in the Spring. I assume she probably won't wait that long...but I will post on here when I hear something more firm.

Terry


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Golly that's terrible news. 2 of the great ones in '16. Lloyd and Ellis. Lloyd has been an icon in rodbuilding circles for many years around the upper Texas coast. In inspiration to me in my early building years. Sincere condolences out to Miss Cookie. I wonder if anyone has told Roger S....Such sad news.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Terrynj said:


> Danny spoke with Cookie and Lloyd wanted to be cremated, so there won't be a funeral. Cookie said they will mostly likely do a Memorial in the Spring. I assume she probably won't wait that long...but I will post on here when I hear something more firm.
> 
> Terry


Any news on the Memorial for Lloyd?


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Sad news indeed, he will be greatly missed. A kind and gentle spirit that was willing to share his knowledge with whoever took the time to stop and listen. Gods grace and mercy be with Ms. Cookie!


----------

